# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  A lone WOLF got two more of my Geese.

## Sourdough

Well I guess they have to eat also. I spent two hours tracking the wolf, found a large pile of Toulouse Goose feathers, no feet, no brisket, just feathers. Just as well it is getting close to the point of not being able to afford to feed them. Found the first bear tracks of the spring down on the beach.

----------


## Pal334

So rude, not even a "by your leave"?

----------


## Rick

Sorry you lost them. Even attack geese can be out flanked and out maneuvered I guess.

----------


## crashdive123

You might need to hire security for them.  You know - somebody that can handle the big bad wolf.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

Crash, Those shoes will not work in Alaska, But I could lend her some Caulk Boots.

----------


## crashdive123

I knew you'd think of something.

----------


## Winnie

What Rick said. Such a shame .

----------


## artichowl

Claim your territory. Howl and urinate all around your property. I'm not kidding by the way. The wolves have great respect for territorial boundaries.

----------


## Sparky93

If the wolves ain't scared off by the territorial smells from his outhouse, I don't think urine will effect them too much LOL....

----------


## crashdive123

> Claim your territory. Howl and urinate all around your property. I'm not kidding by the way. The wolves have great respect for territorial boundaries.


Just so you realize..........you're talking to a guy that has been howling (whiskey induced) as well as urinating (and more) around his property for over 40 years.

So let me ask you a couple of things - I used to ask people to drop by the introduction section to tell us a bit about themselves, but I don't do that any longer - How old are you?  How many times have you done this in an area with a high wolf population?

----------


## Sparky93

> If the wolves ain't scared off by the territorial smells from his outhouse, I don't think *urine* will effect them too much LOL....


Sorry Rick, I wasn't thinking when I typed it. Thanks for fixing it  :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

Well, it's all moot now, cause the geese were given away. 
Talking about a fair feather friend... :Glare:

----------


## artichowl

I bet the wolves never go near the outhouse for more than just a wiff. Just try it and tell me if they stay away. Oh and btw you have to get the pitch of the howl correct. You can't just let out some random howl. I know what I'm talking about. There used to be two wild coyotes living near me. The second I let out one howlthey hightailed it and never came back.

----------


## Rick

They probably thought you were Sasquatch. Are there many wolves in New England?

----------


## Willie

Rick, from all the crap on TV I think they just call em a squatch now! Haha that's what the sasquatch hunters call them anyway..

----------

